# Kitchen Cabinet Color



## genie (Jan 25, 2009)

*entire house color scheme*

I think it would be good idea to think about your home's design theme first. Contemporary, classic, modern, tuscani, french county and so on... What about your livingroom and other rooms? It is quite difficult to pick one color without information about other areas of your house.


----------



## @home (Jan 22, 2009)

depending on the theme you going for... but maybe an off-white color will be ok.... i think


----------



## fremar (Jan 13, 2009)

*color*

I would go with a white paint..would look great with the black countertop. We just repainted ours white our blacksplash is also white. We used Pratt and Lambert Accolade paint holds up nicely for years. Also washes easy once it's on. Painted them once before around 7 years ago so they were due for another paint job. But you should first use a primer if this is the first time you are doing it. zinnsers is great for this job of priming.
:thumbsup: Good Luck!!!


----------

